# What Are We All Doing For Australia Day?



## elec (23/1/12)

What are you all doing? Our local Hash hosts a fun run early, followed by a giant fried brekky and a swim. Later in the day our wood fired oven will get kicked into action, roast lamb,garlic & sage brined pork roast, coral trout, chorizo, bacon & cheese chicken wings, all cooked over the coals and served all arvo. Have a corny of AndrewQld's mid CPA charged, and hopefully be watching the Currymunchers be put to the sword in Adelaide....... and being grateful to do all the things we are allowed to do.
You?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (23/1/12)

going to the cricket. woot!


----------



## Kingbrownbrewing (23/1/12)

Hopefully getting shitfaced at nick B's brewday, and have my pants off by 4pm.


----------



## manticle (23/1/12)

Have a day off.

Take my cat to the vet.

Possibly brew something.


----------



## doon (23/1/12)

Brew something early 

Start drinking at midday and listen to hottest 100 whilst watching cricket

Pass out by evening


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (23/1/12)

Gonna go to NickB's place :icon_cheers:


----------



## DU99 (23/1/12)

crank up the bbq, and few beer's.also sort out my brew area.


----------



## NickB (23/1/12)

As Dan mentioned, brewing, BBQing, Hottest 100ing and general shenanigans. No pants off though....



Cheers


----------



## Yob (23/1/12)

brew early, BBQ lunch and probably dish out sodium perc all day :lol: 

hopefully get into some more swap beers too


----------



## Fat Bastard (23/1/12)

I'm gonna be watching to see how the cops manage to turn around bus loads full of drunken idiots from inland at my local beach carpark. No-one wants to see a repeat of the glassing and fights last year, but I can't see how they're going to manage to comply with this request from the surf club without resorting to similar tactics as used at the cricket.

Failing public disorder, I'll go for a surf, have a beer and complain about the hottest 100, like everyone else over 30.


----------



## JDW81 (23/1/12)

Fat Bastard said:


> I'm gonna be watching to see how the cops manage to turn around bus loads full of drunken idiots from inland at my local beach carpark. No-one wants to see a repeat of the glassing and fights last year, but I can't see how they're going to manage to comply with this request from the surf club without resorting to similar tactics as used at the cricket.
> 
> Failing public disorder, I'll go for a surf, have a beer and complain about the hottest 100, like everyone else over 30.



BBQ, brewing, cricket. B)


----------



## Ivan Other One (23/1/12)

Lamb it up on the BBQ watch some cricket  and maybe 1 beer (Damn being on call) :angry:


----------



## kelbygreen (23/1/12)

working and prob listening to tripple J hottest one hundred while I am waiting for the rods to go down, Sucks most people at work hate JJJ so gotto listen on my phone lol. If your not at home you might as well work  and try to work longer on public holidays and weekends as you earn most your money then


----------



## Jace89 (23/1/12)

I'll drink a few homebrews and try to beat the heat most of the day. Watch some cricket and find out the results of the top 100 aussie craft beers. 
Couldn't get a fat rat's clacker about that cruddy music top 100...


----------



## Nibbo (23/1/12)

Building me shed...cricket on the radio...


----------



## peaky (23/1/12)

I'll have my 3.5yo daughter with me for Australia day.

We'll probably walk down to the local park with an esky and crank up the bbq, and whilst my daughter runs around with a new found playmate I will be chatting to the hot mum.....


----------



## Lillywhite (23/1/12)

Brew two batches of beer, will most likely eat some lamb and drink some beer.


----------



## razz (23/1/12)

Go to work, go home and have a BBQ and a few beers


----------



## pimpsqueak (23/1/12)

Listening to the hottest 100 and recovering from Wednesday night (at Harts).


----------



## the_new_darren (23/1/12)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet f all


----------



## Phoney (23/1/12)

Driving down the Hume hwy from Sydney to Melbourne. Most boring stretch of highway on the east coast of Australia.


----------



## keifer33 (23/1/12)

Hottest 100, sitting in doors in the Aircon as its expected to hit 40c....so thats cricket + beers galore


----------



## XavierZ (23/1/12)

getting married.


----------



## Florian (24/1/12)

Hanging out at Nick's brewday and hopefully avoid seeing King Brown without pants.


----------



## marksfish (24/1/12)

brew a winter imperial porter, lamb racks on the weber, watch the cricket and have a few beers. life is good.


----------



## DUANNE (24/1/12)

the_new_darren said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet f all


Realy, wouldve thought you could use the spare time to dig up some conclusive evidence of rampant botulism in no chill beer. Might watch some cricket(if its not already finished by then) and drink some lovely home made no chilled botubeer


----------



## Phoney (24/1/12)

XavierZ said:


> getting married.




Oh you poor bastard!  




(I kid, congrats)


----------



## Pennywise (24/1/12)

Beer, BBQ and cricket


----------



## winkle (24/1/12)

Building an Ark <_<


----------



## Truman42 (24/1/12)

peakydh said:


> I'll have my 3.5yo daughter with me for Australia day.
> 
> We'll probably walk down to the local park with an esky and crank up the bbq, and whilst my daughter runs around with a new found playmate I will be chatting to the hot mum.....



You talking about Bicentennial park on Scotch Parade??? Lots of hot mums at that park..


----------



## petesbrew (24/1/12)

Few mates & their families over for a bbq, my homebrew and a few megaswills on ice, and a swim in the pool.
Hottest 100 pumping of course.
Friday is screaming for an A/L day too!


----------



## Truman42 (24/1/12)

It would be a great day to get a brew in but Ive already got two on the go so sadly wont be doing that. 

Probably just have a bbq with the missus and kids.


----------



## Kleiny (24/1/12)

working but probably have a BBQ lunch and trip down the beach in the BRT, with a few beers to end the day once home.


----------



## argon (24/1/12)

Typically i'll float in the pool with a couple of cornies chilling in an esky nearby. Lamb and slow cooked chicken on the BBQ... turns pretty messy towards the evening. 

But now got 2 kids in tow so can't imagine i'll be doing much more than chasing a 2 1/2 year old that keeps wanting to jump in the pool and sink to the bottom whilst getting dirty looks from the missus for not helping out enough with the 6 month old <_<


----------



## Fents (24/1/12)

brewing my first lamibic, get the mini spit cranking and listen to tunes whilst watching the cricket.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/12)

move the TV out to the verandah, watch the cricket, fire up the BBQ, & sink piss!


----------



## stillscottish (24/1/12)

Recovering from Burns Night, which is the real celebration in January.

Isn't it good of the Govt. to give us a day off to get over it  

Slainthe

Campbell


----------



## mckenry (24/1/12)

Drive for 2 hours to the inlaws for a BBQ.
Talk to the inlaws 90 y.o friends.
Repeat myself coz they cant hear me.
Repeat myself coz they still cant hear me.
Give up on talking.
Drink a couple of light beer coz I'm driving.
Miss the cricket. They hate sport.
Act interested as my nephews show me their latest electronic toys.
Listen to my dumb-ass bro-in-law rabbit on. He's the world expert on everyting - including my job.
Drive 2 hours home.

Its a tradition.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (24/1/12)

Camping


----------



## Snow (24/1/12)

BBQ. Damper. Cockies Joy. Multicultural Neighbours. Cricket in backyard (Even if it's raining). Cricket on TV. Kids running amock. Kegs of ESB, IPA and Hefeweizien on tap for all (except the kids...). Fall asleep on verandah.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## humulus (24/1/12)

Working :angry:


----------



## Fodder (24/1/12)

Beer, BBQ, cricket/JJJ 100 and float in the pool. 

Ride the deadly treadly to my mates place and repeat.

Ride back, repeat + watch Freo fireworks from roof of house.


----------



## Morebeer4me (24/1/12)

mckenry said:


> Drive for 2 hours to the inlaws for a BBQ.
> Talk to the inlaws 90 y.o friends.
> Repeat myself coz they cant hear me.
> Repeat myself coz they still cant hear me.
> ...


Hey mckenry,
Some times just sometimes, traditions need to be broken, if you just went ape shit on your home brew and played up big time, misses would have to drive, you will be in the dog house for a day or 2, roses given to swmbo next day, problem solved as you won't be invited back. Or even better give the 90 y.olds some homebrew they are probably hanging for a good timeCheers


----------



## chefeffect (24/1/12)

Was going to camp but to hot, so probably drink beer with the missus and listen to the hottest 100 JJJ


----------



## winkle (24/1/12)

Actually I think I'll be on the roof trying to track down a effing leak  
Hopefully get out to NickB's brewday afterwards :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (24/1/12)

I'm gunna throw some CB (this is my new scientific term for botulism) in Nicks chiller, that'll get the scientists thinking.


----------



## Batz (24/1/12)

winkle said:


> Actually I think I'll be on the roof trying to track down a effing leak




If make it tomorrow night we could get Campbell and the three of us could take a look at it ! Couldn't be any harder that a garage door and we're guns at those.

Batz


----------



## winkle (24/1/12)

Batz said:


> If make it tomorrow night we could get Campbell and the three of us could take a look at it ! Couldn't be any harder that a garage door and we're guns at those.
> 
> Batz



 
Letme see -
1) mud tracked all through the house, 2) one of us falling thru the ceiling, 3) while another falls off a ladder and 4) the leak somehow gets bigger.
Yes, a piece of piss, we have the skills!

Hopefully you've missed the worst of it up there, a bunch of roads are closed on the Northside ATM.


----------



## troopa (24/1/12)

Daughters 1st birthday 
Which means everyone drinking my beer Belgian Wit <_<


----------



## bcp (24/1/12)

Leaving the country for uganda. Work.


----------



## Batz (24/1/12)

winkle said:


> Letme see -
> 1) mud tracked all through the house, 2) one of us falling thru the ceiling, 3) while another falls off a ladder and 4) the leak somehow gets bigger.
> Yes, a piece of piss, we have the skills!
> 
> Hopefully you've missed the worst of it up there, a bunch of roads are closed on the Northside ATM.




I just got through Pender Creek a couple of hours ago, the rains eased up so with only light rain tonight it should be OK. It looks like Caloundra is copping a hammering atm.



http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/story...es-amid-deluge/

Batz


----------



## Batz (24/1/12)

bcp said:


> Leaving the country for uganda. Work.




Sounds a little un-Australian


----------



## peaky (24/1/12)

Truman said:


> You talking about Bicentennial park on Scotch Parade??? Lots of hot mums at that park..



Yep, that's the one!


----------



## drfad (24/1/12)

Having a BBQ with a bunch of friends we were posted overseas with. I have a Star Wars Pale Ale (plenty of Galaxy in there) on tap, along with soda water, and my new drip tray arrived today!

Hopefully Summer will show it's face so the pool can get a workout too.


----------



## jlm (24/1/12)

Washing bugs off ute after december's long drive. Mowing lawn. Not eating lamb.


----------



## jyo (24/1/12)

mckenry said:


> Drive for 2 hours to the inlaws for a BBQ.
> Talk to the inlaws 90 y.o friends.
> Repeat myself coz they cant hear me.
> Repeat myself coz they still cant hear me.
> ...



What a cracking day planned, Mckenry!! Be sure to grab yourself some no-doze on the way there ya poor bugger! Perhaps a morphine patch would be a better option. :lol: 
Here it will be cricket, chops and CPA clone.


----------



## yum beer (24/1/12)

mckenry said:


> Drive for 2 hours to the inlaws for a BBQ.
> Talk to the inlaws 90 y.o friends.
> Repeat myself coz they cant hear me.
> Repeat myself coz they still cant hear me.
> ...



tradition needs a c*#t so you can **** it......



Ill be working, and it will be better than your day.


----------



## Josh (25/1/12)

My cricket club has its annual President's XI vs Vice-President's XI T20 game on Coogee Oval. Followed by singlet and thongs day at CBH.


----------



## winkle (25/1/12)

Josh said:


> My cricket club has its annual President's XI vs Vice-President's XI T20 game on Coogee Oval. Followed by singlet and thongs day at CBH.


Ware the ice cream!
h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/1/12)

Since the far south coast of NSW looks like we'll have a fine sunny day (unlike my drenched north coast cousins) its the annual Tuross Netball Club breakfast on One Tree Point, beach cricket, then a late bbq lunch till darkness falls. Ahh, the serenity...


----------



## yardy (25/1/12)

raking triple time on night shift


----------



## mckenry (25/1/12)

Morebeer4me said:


> Hey mckenry,
> Some times just sometimes, traditions need to be broken, if you just went ape shit on your home brew and played up big time, misses would have to drive, you will be in the dog house for a day or 2, roses given to swmbo next day, problem solved as you won't be invited back. Or even better give the 90 y.olds some homebrew they are probably hanging for a good timeCheers



Ha, Thanks for the advice. Problem is, I like the parents-in-law themselves, so cant play up. My turn to drive - alternate years with wifey.

I was telling wifey about this and she reminded me that whilst I wont see test cricket, I will get to play...
Goes like this;
Electronic gizmo loving nephews are told by their mother "See if Uncle will bowl to you"
"Sure" I say. It gets me away from knucklehead know-it-all anyway.
So I set up the bin for wickets, teach the nephew how to hold the bat (again as he hasnt held one since last Oz day)
Bowl nice and easy dolly drops underarm. He will edge 3 and miss 23.
He'll say "my arms hurt" and go pick up his iPod
Process starts again with other nephew.
I go back to yelling at 90 year olds and having bro-in-law telling me how to move the worlds biggest bridge across the ocean or something equally as useful. He gets all his amazing intellect from watching GO & 7Mate. I'll say something like "Cool, well, when I next need a bridge moved..." Wifey will have a wry smile, walk away and leave me with him :lol:


----------



## yardy (25/1/12)

mckenry said:


> Ha, Thanks for the advice. Problem is, I like the parents-in-law themselves, so cant play up. My turn to drive - alternate years with wifey.
> 
> I was telling wifey about this and she reminded me that whilst I wont see test cricket, I will get to play...
> Goes like this;
> ...



headbutt him


----------



## Morebeer4me (5/2/12)

mckenry said:


> Ha, Thanks for the advice. Problem is, I like the parents-in-law themselves, so cant play up. My turn to drive - alternate years with wifey.
> 
> I was telling wifey about this and she reminded me that whilst I wont see test cricket, I will get to play...
> Goes like this;
> ...


Love it mate, at least your doing your bit for Australia day


----------



## mckenry (23/1/13)

mckenry said:


> Drive for 2 hours to the inlaws for a BBQ.
> Talk to the inlaws 90 y.o friends.
> Repeat myself coz they cant hear me.
> Repeat myself coz they still cant hear me.
> ...





mckenry said:


> Ha, Thanks for the advice. Problem is, I like the parents-in-law themselves, so cant play up. My turn to drive - alternate years with wifey.
> 
> I was telling wifey about this and she reminded me that whilst I wont see test cricket, I will get to play...
> Goes like this;
> ...


Well, no-one has died or moved, so this is on again for me....


----------



## DU99 (23/1/13)

saturday..working.....Monday got day off


----------



## brad81 (23/1/13)

Moving house with one trailer :unsure:

Should be plenty of work, definitely looking forward to a cold brew afterwards.

Happy Straya Day all!


----------



## Lemon (23/1/13)

Going up the coast to camp. Sit down with a couple of beers and maybe see what the cricket is doing. 

Not gonna worry about anything.

Lemon


----------



## kelbygreen (23/1/13)

working sat, sun and monday then all week and then all next weekend. Prob be more work after that to :angry:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (23/1/13)

I will brew, whine about non Australians getting the day off too.
Make a curry with real chillis, get hammered, fall asleep on the couch, wake up and wonder what I did.
Like most days. :super:
Nev


----------



## kelbygreen (23/1/13)

hmm thats sad looked back and I was working last year to  Why does every one want work done on australia day long weekend. I got 3 people wanting work done, I didnt work the last 3 weekends now they all want it done the same weekend :huh:


----------



## Judanero (23/1/13)

Be having a barbie,sinking a few, hottest 100 in the background(if can get reception!), while camping at Barrington with a dozen mates.

Only downside is LHBS has a cask of TTL that they imported and are cracking on Australia day... :icon_drool2: and I will be many kilometres away.


----------



## Cocko (23/1/13)

kelbygreen said:


> hmm thats sad looked back and I was working last year to  Why does every one want work done on australia day long weekend. I got 3 people wanting work done, I didnt work the last 3 weekends now they all want it done the same weekend :huh:



I will be sending Kelby some tissues!


----------



## scottc1178 (23/1/13)

Party at my brother's house, where he's doing some 10 hr slow roasts in his brick pizza oven: Lamb, Beef and Pork,

and I'm putting on a keg of my experimental aussie pale ale....

it's gonna be ok.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (23/1/13)

bbq sat. working 9pm till 7am sun night/mon morn then if not too tired, will knock out a couple of batches of god knows what (reality: get home and drink beer till i pass out  )

Happy Straya Day! cnuts!


----------



## kelbygreen (23/1/13)

nar I will be fine cocko they will be stuck together by some substance, we all know what but I sure as hell wont go near them


----------



## DU99 (23/1/13)

an update Monday .....Watching Royal Rumble(wrestling) and drinking a few beers


----------



## Mattress (23/1/13)

Same as I have for the past couple of years.

Spend the day in the shed brewing while listening to the triple J hottest 100 and having a few (lots) beers

Going inside every 15 minutes to complain to the missus how shit the hottest 100 is this year, too much hip hop/rap and
explain how much better the hottest 100 was back in my day, at least if you wanted to call yourself a musician you had to be able to play a musical instrument,
none of this copying someone else's music and talking over the top of it. That's not music, that's just crap.

The missus will agree with me the first half dozen times I come in, then she will get the shits and lock the back door so I can't get inside. I'll try ringing her on the phone
to have a whinge, but that usually only works once, then she stops answering.

Go back to the shed and try to concentrate on my drinking and brewing. Lose track of my late hop additions, end up putting in more hops than planned.

Somehow end up with a full fermenter in the fridge, pitch my yeast, consider cleaning up but decide, **** it, I'm too pissed to do it properly anyway.

Convince the missus to let me back inside so I can lie on the lounge to watch the cricket. Promptly fall asleep and begin to snore loudly.
Get woken up by the missus and the kids who have the shits because they can't hear the TV on account of my snoring. 

Stumble up stairs and collapse into bed, pass out.

All in all a top day.


----------



## vortex (23/1/13)

Kid's off with the auntie and uncle, so just me and the missus. Yes!
But I'll probably be working on the brewery, might throw a shrimp on the barbie. Won't be brewing though, sadly!


----------



## NickB (23/1/13)

BBQ brew day at mine again, some of the regulars coming. Drinking lots and brewing lots too hopefully!

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (23/1/13)

My birthday is on the 27th (64) so I'll be doing a double celebration. As well as spending an hour writing an erotic secret letter to my mistress. May I praise Allah for choosing me to live long enough to become a thoroughly dirty old man. 

edit: then I shall attend to my goats


----------



## DU99 (23/1/13)

Attend the herd of what...64 Happy Birthday


----------



## Florian (23/1/13)

Haha, glad I'm not the only one... Lukiferj just liked my post from last year.
Started reading this thread, then stumbled over my own post on page two... :blink:


----------



## waggastew (23/1/13)

1. Mourning the end of the holidays (I am a teacher and expect no sympathy)

2. Cooking kangaroo fillet with rosti, beetroot pesto, tahini and beans (well at least the kangaroo is Aussie)

3. Folks are visiting

4. Maybe a cheeky beach fish early for bream (had alot of success with chicken thigh strips of late)


----------



## DU99 (23/1/13)

Above..Chicken Strips..LOL


----------



## Liam_snorkel (23/1/13)

Helping a mate move house, then drinking beer. 
Sunday I plan to check out green beacon brewery, provided ex tropical cyclone Oswald isn't pissing rain horizontally through their roller door


----------



## givemeamash (23/1/13)

hitting green beacon for the afternoon session.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (23/1/13)

Mates wife is being naturalised, so on the piss with him.
My missus has organised a bit of gathering with some other folk who also have an unquenchable thirst...... so looks like I'll be drinking alcohol.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (23/1/13)

Meet friends, drink keg, have meal on gas fired steel plate while listening to the hottest one hundred.


----------



## sav (23/1/13)

100 yep yep


----------



## booargy (23/1/13)

Majority of the cuntz voted to work. Working ANZAC day as well and the fuckers say I got no respect. ******* arse wipes.


----------



## yum beer (23/1/13)

Bribie G said:


> My birthday is on the 27th (64) so I'll be doing a double celebration. As well as spending an hour writing an erotic secret letter to my mistress. May I praise Allah for choosing me to live long enough to become a thoroughly dirty old man.
> 
> edit: then I shall attend to my goats


Take a day off Bribie, the goats will wait till tomorrow. cepting maybe the cute amarous one....


----------



## Adam Howard (24/1/13)

Sleeping and then night shift.


----------



## Nibbo (24/1/13)

Wedding to go to.

Hopefully brewing a red ale on the Monday...


----------



## Jono_w (24/1/13)

Big JJJ bash at the olds.

Last Year


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/13)

haha. Dick jokes.

"I love dick, and the taste is a beauty, why else would thousands be trying to get here?"

[media][/media]


----------



## mckenry (24/1/13)

Jonathon said:


> Big JJJ bash at the olds.
> 
> Last Year


WOW Jonathon. What a farking ripper looking day. Are all those people somehow related to your parents??? If you read my Oz day a few posts back, you'd invite me to yours out of guilt :lol: Looks like a really fun day.
I'll be trying to find something to talk (yell) about with these guys


----------



## adryargument (24/1/13)

Boarding a plane at 11AM and landing in LAX at 11AM to continue the celebrations.
Followed by a month of beer heaven on the west coast + superbowl week in vegas.


----------



## mosto (24/1/13)

Was taking the family to the wife's sisters place near the beach for the weekend, but the wife and her sister have had a blue, so heading further inland instead and taking kids to Dubbo Zoo. Hoping to have a feed at a pub with some interesting beers on tap that night, but being Dubbo, I'm not holding my breath. Pity, the sister in law lives near HopDog BeerWorks, so was going to pay their cellar door another visit. Oh well.


----------



## taztiger (24/1/13)

On standby for work in case some dickhead lights a fire in the State Forest. If the coast is clear after 6pm have a beer and BBQ.


----------



## NickB (24/1/13)

As mentioned earlier, BBQ brew day. Anyone is Bris who is at a loose end or free, feel free to come along. PM for the details.


Cheers


----------



## mje1980 (24/1/13)

Working


----------



## Phoney (24/1/13)

Going to a "Im now a citizen" BBQ for a mate of mine. 


Bloody immigrants! :lol:


----------



## stux (24/1/13)

Going camping with my family, and parents. Expecting my sister/brother and their SOs to drop by too.

Taking some kegs, and my smoker for a low&slow pulled port, and my weber q 

Should be fun


----------



## Jono_w (24/1/13)

mckenry said:


> WOW Jonathon. What a farking ripper looking day. Are all those people somehow related to your parents??? If you read my Oz day a few posts back, you'd invite me to yours out of guilt :lol: Looks like a really fun day.
> I'll be trying to find something to talk (yell) about with these guys


 Ha Ha , Nah mate me and my mates just take over their farm because it's a ripper venue. The olds are allowed to invite a few friends too. 
If anyone ever want's accommodation in Portland check them out.
www.trewallaspringsfarm.com


----------



## JDW81 (24/1/13)

Liam_snorkel said:


> haha. Dick jokes.
> 
> "I love dick, and the taste is a beauty, why else would thousands be trying to get here?"
> 
> [media][/media]


I can't believe the censors pulled dick off for being too offensive. 



mosto said:


> Was taking the family to the wife's sisters place near the beach for the weekend, but the wife and her sister have had a blue, so heading further inland instead and taking kids to Dubbo Zoo. Hoping to have a feed at a pub with some interesting beers on tap that night, but being Dubbo, I'm not holding my breath. Pity, the sister in law lives near HopDog BeerWorks, so was going to pay their cellar door another visit. Oh well.


Pubs in Dubbo aren't awesome (well they weren't last time I was there), but you'll get some good steaks and most places have at least got coopers on tap. Dubbo zoo is awesome though. Did work experience there when I was in high school and it was bloody terrific. Don't know if the emus still wander around un-checked, if they do, hold on to your sandwiches cause the buggers will sneak up on you a pinch it out of your hands.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (24/1/13)

JDW81 said:


> I can't believe the censors pulled dick off for being too offensive.


crazy hey. I think it was because ads in that time slot have to be 'G' rated - and this was deemed to be 'PG'.

FFS


----------



## TasChris (24/1/13)

The way things are shaping up the wife will be giving birth to number 2 as she is due on the 28th.
So I will be sitting there trying to be supportive while being sworn at ...look what you have done to me you F****ING Bastard.
I love the looks you get from the nurses as they silently agree with your wife, ...yeah mate this is your fault look what your putting your wife through, selfish prick

What a glorious experience birth is but why can't it wait till a non public holiday work day?
Got 80 liters of beer in the fridge ready to wet the baby's head, hopefully the baby is born Tomorrow or Saturday so I can have beer or 100 on Sunday and Monday

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Lecterfan (24/1/13)

TasChris said:


> The way things are shaping up the wife will be giving birth to number 2 as she is due on the 28th.
> So I will be sitting there trying to be supportive while being sworn at ...look what you have done to me you F****ING Bastard.
> I love the looks you get from the nurses as they silently agree with your wife, ...yeah mate this is your fault look what your putting your wife through, selfish prick
> 
> ...


I shall drink aggressively each day just in case (or perhaps 'regardless' would be more accurate)...hey, it's the least I can do!


----------



## biggo (24/1/13)

I'll be brewing my SMaSH entry for the West Coast Brewers SMaSH comp in April


----------



## wbosher (24/1/13)

TasChris said:


> The way things are shaping up the wife will be giving birth to number 2 as she is due on the 28th.
> So I will be sitting there trying to be supportive while being sworn at ...look what you have done to me you F****ING Bastard.
> I love the looks you get from the nurses as they silently agree with your wife, ...yeah mate this is your fault look what your putting your wife through, selfish prick
> 
> ...


What happened to the good ol' days when the father wasn't allowed at the birth...you had to sit at the pub with your mates and wait for a phone call.


----------



## TasChris (24/1/13)

wbosher said:


> What happened to the good ol' days when the father wasn't allowed at the birth...you had to sit at the pub with your mates and wait for a phone call.


and there was minimal involvement in child rearing until they were old enough to take down the pub.

Ahhh the old days


----------



## raven19 (25/1/13)

Nibbo said:


> Building me shed...cricket on the radio...


+1. And some beers during/afterwards.


----------



## chunckious (25/1/13)

Isnt the cricket a 20/20 match on saturday nite?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (25/1/13)

yep.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/1/13)

Helped a mate move house today - the new place is walking distance (1.4km) from tipplers tap / green beacon.

Some people have all the luck.


----------



## rotten (26/1/13)

Working still. Fire up weber when I get home for some smoked low and slow lamb leg. Cricket, beers, hot 100 etc. My pants will be staying on.


----------



## sp0rk (26/1/13)

Laying on the lounge with a cold


----------



## Yob (26/1/13)

Well my plan turned to shite.. just back from interstate, split up the Riwaka, loungroon and dining room smell awesome!! Now I can start to get intimate with the Keg of Apollo APA thats been in the fridge for 3 weeks now :beerbang:

:drinks:


----------



## DU99 (26/1/13)

finished work for the day,restart at 10am tomorrow,got monday off (royal rumble)now for a beer


----------



## jyo (26/1/13)

Smoked pork shoulder (cracking my smoking cherry today!!) heap of beers with some mates and JJJ playing some good ones and some shit....grumble...


----------



## bradsbrew (26/1/13)

Didn't get around to brewing. Made some jerky, getting through the chrissy swap beers and just about to watch Running on Empty which will be followed by another classic aussie movie maybe Midnite Spares or Mad Max or maybe even Two Hands.


----------



## Batz (26/1/13)

Not up to much here, pissing down rain so our Aussie Day thing has been canceled. There are cane toad races at the pub later this arvo if I feel like heading down.
Just sitting back and drinking a Kostritzer schwarzbier.


----------



## jlm (26/1/13)

jlm said:


> Washing bugs off ute after december's long drive. Mowing lawn. Not eating lamb.


Ha. Still haven't washed those bugs off, and after many trips up and down the Midlands this year there's a thick crust forming. Mowed lawn again today. Actually eating lamb tonight, I feel so patriotic.


----------



## DU99 (26/1/13)

:icon_cheers: :beer:


----------



## probablynathan (26/1/13)

Plans fell through so I've got some ribs and a pork roast on the webber. Drinking a growler of Zephyr.


----------



## jlm (26/1/13)

probablynathan said:


> Plans fell through so I've got some ribs and a pork roast on the webber. Drinking a growler of Zephyr.


Dave got that thing pouring eventually then..........


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (26/1/13)

Brewed an ESB, sat around in the pouring rain mostly. Drinking Hop Hog though.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/1/13)

Breakfast at the beach, went for a swim, brewed two brews, watched an old Aussie movie "The Nugget"- not a bad film at all, well worth the effort. Now doing a stink on our local community radio (6-10pm) playing classic aussie music (of the popular variety). Good day all round. And its finally raining - water tanks getting very low .....


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/1/13)

Green beacon is awesome.

Fuckwits next door having a triple J party are
Ruining the ambience a bit but the beer is fantastic and the stainless steel is jizzworthy


----------



## razz (26/1/13)

The wife and I had a great day at a family BBQ in Newtown, Geelong. It's also patronised by some of the local food & wine society folk. They always open 5-6 magnums of hard to find reds. This year I got to line up a growler of US IPA next to the magnums. The winos' went for it! I was shocked and stunned and a little amazed.


----------



## marksfish (26/1/13)

i am about to carve a butterflied lamb leg that hs come off the weber along with beetroot and zucchini also webered and watching the smack and giggle.


----------



## jaypes (26/1/13)

Was planning to build a sweet pulley for my grain bag

Damn bunnings only had one left and i needed 2

Looks like its BCF after my hangover finishes


----------



## winkle (26/1/13)

Have to remember the car is somewhere betwixt Green Bacon and Tipplers :huh:


----------



## Mikedub (26/1/13)

'I'm gonna pop some tags, only got $20 in my pocket'​


----------



## hsb (26/1/13)

I only found out it was Australia Day today an hour ago! I assumed it was on the Monday and wasn't following the date (on leave at the moment.)
Australia Day fail!


----------



## kelbygreen (26/1/13)

haha guy next door was like that I was working there and he went out to get some plumbing fittings and goes. eagles is not open! I was like its australia day ya knob haha. He was like OH! well get it tomorrow. I was like they closed tomorrow and monday 

Yes fail for sure!


----------



## hsb (27/1/13)

I did wonder why I got RBT twice driving 5 minutes to the beach and back, but it still didn't quite register. 
Had a nice day all the same, BBQ beach beer , every day is Australia day chez moi.


----------

